# WHO says governments should stop making lockdowns happen



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2020)

Well, hot dang the one organization I don't trust one bit actually says something of value for once. Lockdowns do more harm than good, but folks who have come to accept it as "normal" don't even realize it.

Straight from the horse's (in this case, snake's) mouth: WHO's COVID Envoy To All World Leaders: "Stop Using The Lockdown As Your Primary Control Method"


----------



## omgcat (Oct 12, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Well, hot dang the one organization I don't trust one bit actually says something of value for once. Lockdowns do more harm than good, but folks who have come to accept it as "normal" don't even realize it.
> 
> Straight from the horse's (in this case, snake's) mouth: WHO's COVID Envoy To All World Leaders: "Stop Using The Lockdown As Your Primary Control Method"



yup, countries are locking people inside instead of forcing them to wear masks. less countries would need to lock down if more people wore masks. look at Canada, only batshit people reeee about wearing masks, the economy has been doing okish instead of dead, businesses can stay open because of the huge mask adoption.







this basically all boils down to whether or not people follow the rules and don't torpedo the fuck out of eachother by being idiots.


----------



## Viri (Oct 12, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Well, hot dang the one organization I don't trust one bit actually says something of value for once. Lockdowns do more harm than good, but folks who have come to accept it as "normal" don't even realize it.
> 
> Straight from the horse's (in this case, snake's) mouth: WHO's COVID Envoy To All World Leaders: "Stop Using The Lockdown As Your Primary Control Method"


Isn't the UK about to lock down again?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2020)

> We may well have at least a doubling of child malnutrition because children are not getting meals at school...



Politicans do not care about Kids and Childs....


...only when it comes to Elections.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 12, 2020)

So the WHO now says lock downs do more harm then good? Cool, that means in one week they'll come out and say that lock downs do more good then harm. The agency is a fucking joke. Don't pay attention to them.


----------



## notimp (Oct 14, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> So the WHO now says lock downs do more harm then good? Cool, that means in one week they'll come out and say that lock downs do more good then harm. The agency is a fucking joke. Don't pay attention to them.


Other 'agencies' that are 'a joke' according to the gospel of Trump:

The United Nations
NATO
Transparency International
Media
Paris climate accords/IPCC
The IAEA
...

When you have no capacity to think for yourself, you follow the gospel of gregory-samba.

He is so dumb - he doesnt even understand, that a 'more public warning' about the dangers of Covid on part of the chinese (not the largest sponsor of the WHO, but growing) wasnt possible for domestic stability concerns, but that all major nations were warned by the time Trump decided to do nothing for three months.

He is so dumb - he doesnt realize, that preventing chinese people to enter the US earlier, didnt do anything, because by then china wasnt the largest vector of the disease anymore - and had already taken measures to prevent people in the affected regions to travel (a measure no western country can impose).

He is just dumb enough to fall for all BS out there.

WHO are no angels, no semigods in white, they have their own scandals to deal with - but one thing that they arent - are conspiratorial against their own majority sponsors. Which is exactly what the most dumb people in society want to sell you - with no proof at all.

Same idiotic thing they did with the media system before. You know you cant trust them! They are so 'diverse in oppinion' - you dont want that! You want a fashist (lobbying industry interests) in power that doesnt care about other nations.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 14, 2020)

notimp said:


> Other 'agencies' that are 'a joke' according to the gospel of Trump:
> 
> The United Nations
> NATO
> ...



We need to look out for our own and stop allowing the rest of the world to take advantage of us. If that means getting the fuck out of trade deals and accords then good, do it. All of those things you listed were fucking over the citizens on the USA and most were for a globalist agenda. Good riddance.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)

In Europe the EU is now taking over with "Lockdown Recommendations".....
https://orf.at/stories/3184959/

The EU ministers for Europe want to adopt a recommendation today on better coordination of national measures to contain the coronavirus pandemic. The coronavirus traffic light is a map created by the European Health Agency ECDC based on data from the Member States. The number of new infections per 100,000 inhabitants in the last 14 days, the rate of positive tests and the test rate are decisive.

The CoV traffic light is intended to evaluate the risk of individual regions. In this way, these should be assessed equally by the EU countries and, if necessary, objectively travel restrictions can be imposed. Austria will be represented at the meeting in Luxembourg by European Minister Karoline Edtstadler (ÖVP).

She had stated that since the EU criteria were not yet sufficiently accurate, Austria had abstained from a vote the previous week. The European Ministers are also preparing the EU summit later this week. The EU Brexit chief negotiator Michel Barnier is to give the European ministers an overview of the talks with Great Britain.

But Austria invented it....yes sure....


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 14, 2020)

In my opinion, governments stepped over the line. The decision making processes to enact the lockdowns and masks are not transparent enough. Virus control measures should be serving the public interest, not imposed on the populace.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 14, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> So the WHO now says lock downs do more harm then good? Cool, that means in one week they'll come out and say that lock downs do more good then harm. The agency is a fucking joke. Don't pay attention to them.


No, that's just @Boesy 's interpretation of what happened. 

What really happened was that one WHO envoy said during an interview that world leaders shouldn't use lock downs as their primary strategy. 
Compare it to a regular disease. Doctors will usually go with something besides an  operation because there might be more severe consequences than pills, but that doesn't mean operations should never happen.

@Boesy I also remind you that 'a who envoy' doesn't automatically mean 'the who'. You can't use random soundbites from what anyone says to pretend they're a strategy.
It's a guess, but I presume Navarro is talking of the Netherlands. They've been pretty lacking with social distancing rules thus far... And they're now going in a pretty heavy lock down.
(Belgium will probably follow soon, BTW. And no, I'm not a fan of it either - I could lose my job as a consequence of it - but we'll have to go get the current influx of cases down )


----------



## emigre (Oct 14, 2020)

@Boesy I have to question your reading comprehension. Navarro said lockdowns should not be a primary control not that they should not use lockdowns outright.

This means implementation of proper social distancing, rules such as mask wearing and a functional track and test system. Lockdowns should be a last resort if control has been lost like here in Blighty.


----------



## notimp (Oct 14, 2020)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucel...oronavirus-lockdowns-is-taken-out-of-context/

See climate change threat for the current economic fallout of Covid lockdowns. (Most of it not in your own countries.)


----------



## notimp (Oct 21, 2020)

Funding is secured to keep people in the Sahel region alive/from revolting:
https://www.dw.com/en/sahel-at-breaking-point-as-donors-pledge-billions-in-aid/a-55342641


----------



## Badda (Oct 21, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Well, hot dang the one organization I don't trust one bit actually says something of value for once. Lockdowns do more harm than good, but folks who have come to accept it as "normal" don't even realize it.
> 
> Straight from the horse's (in this case, snake's) mouth: WHO's COVID Envoy To All World Leaders: "Stop Using The Lockdown As Your Primary Control Method"



www.realclearpolitics.com - isn't that one of Trumps propaganda channels that spreads "alternative facts" (or just simple lies) without proof or list of (qualified) references?


----------

